

Ask HN: Any websites that list business ideas for others to develop? - trix

I recall seeing a site, just forgot to bookmark it.
======
JacobAldridge
Might you be looking for one of these?

Request for Startups - <http://ycombinator.com/rfs.html>

Ideas - <http://ycombinator.com/ideas.html>

------
wolfrom
SAMBA: Hamster Burial Kits & 998 Other Business Ideas -
<http://www.sixmonthmba.com/2009/02/999ideas.html>

------
trix
I love this community. Thanks

------
eof
<http://www.reddit.com/r/freeideas>

